# [SOLVED] Unable to contact DHCP Server - using Netgear Powerline



## zarax (Jun 18, 2011)

I am soooo sick of networking, so many problems. Put me out of my misery 
I can connect directly to the router wirelessly without any problems. When I use my powerline adapter I get the 'unable to contact DHCP Server' error. I've tried unencrypting the router with no success. I've also released/ renewed my IP. Pleeeease HELP!


Router: DLINK DIR-615
Wireless Extender: Netgear Powerline AV 200 (xavn82001)


Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.193.138
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.120.189.122
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.248
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.120.189.121


----------



## zarax (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Unable to contact DHCP Server - using Netgear Powerline*

never mind got it working. Thanks for help in other threads old rich. Hope I never come back ehre again


----------

